
Our 6 Hacks to Efficient Daily Standups - melewi
http://melewi.net/blog/2017/10/23/daily-standups/?utm_source=Reddit&utm_medium=externalpost&utm_campaign=blog&utm_content=daily_standups
======
GrumpyNl
Looks like an promo for slack

